# Do you have to be a mod to post a press release?



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you have to be a mod to post a press release?

It's not related to the other issue I've been ranting on lol.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Waders65 said:


> Do you have to be a mod to post a press release?
> 
> It's not related to the other issue I've been ranting on lol.


 
I have posted press releases with no problem. As long as they pertain to outdoor news then I see no problem.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG I love that cartoon in your signature bigcountrysg hehheh.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Post away.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Waders65 said:


> OMG I love that cartoon in your signature bigcountrysg hehheh.


Your the first to comment on it. I found it on Photobucket.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

I started a new thread and posted a link to the press release there.

Peace,

Herman


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

There is no way the mods can keep up with all the stories and announcements. We learn much from member's post. I would try to seek out the closest forum that the topic relates to for posting placement.


----------

